# Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf günstig, ungünstig oder Glückssache?



## holgero (16 März 2014)

Hi,

sehr interessiert habe ich diesen Beitrag gelesen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/elektronik/68147-defekt-stern-dreieck-schaltung-fehlersuche.html

Denn ich habe das erste mal davon gelesen, dass es eine günstige und eine ungünstige Variante der Ster-Dreieck-Schaltung gibt.
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQ/TQ2NDgzAAAA_24499345_Tools/CD_FE_III_001_DE.pdf

Allerdings meine ich, dass aus günstig ganz schnell ungünsig und umgekehrt werden kann.

Die günsige Schaltung kann ja nur zum tragen kommen, wenn
- lastfrei angelassen wird (Kupplung offen, freier Umlauf einer Hydraulik offen, Ansaugklappe eines Gebläses geschlossen o.ä),
- beim Umschalten bereits Nenndrehzahl erreicht wurde.

Die Sterndreieck-Zeitrelais, welche ich kenne, erzeugen eine Schaltpause von 200ms.
Also das Netzdrehfeld legt in dieser Zeit 10 Umdrehungen zurück. Unter Last steigt der Schlupf in diesen 200ms aber stark an.
Das Läufermagnetfeld fällt im Verhältnis zum Netzdrehfeld undefiniert zurück.


Um tatsächlich den günstigen  Dreieckschütz anzusteuern, müsste man Netzdrehfeld und das generatorisch erzeugte Motordrehfeld online messen und auswerten.
Kaum jemand wird diesen Aufwand betreiben wollen.


Seht ihr das ähnlich? Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


Schönen Abend
Holger


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

Ich seh das so, daß in der heutigen Zeit Stern-Dreieck Kombinationen für mich eher in den Bereich "old scool" fallen, und heutigen Tages sollte, wenn schon kein Umrichter dran ist, dann wenigstens ein Sanftanlasser (Softstarter) diese Funktion erfüllen. Die tuns m.W. wesentlich geschickter und ohne "ungünstige" Kombinationen. Ein Zeitrelais und n Haufen fetter 3RT Schütze kosten auch ne Menge Geld und die Preisdifferenz zu einer Stern-Dreieck Kombination ist da nicht mehr so argh. Aber dennoch wissenswerte Beiträge. Habe mir über diese Günstig-Ungünstig Systhematik ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Habe aber Storys gehört von bestimmten Aufzugsbauern, die alt und grau geworden sind an so nem Problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ich seh das so, daß in der heutigen Zeit Stern-Dreieck Kombinationen für mich eher in den Bereich "old scool" fallen, und heutigen Tages sollte, wenn schon kein Umrichter dran ist, dann wenigstens ein Sanftanlasser (Softstarter) diese Funktion erfüllen. Die tuns m.W. wesentlich geschickter und ohne "ungünstige" Kombinationen. Ein Zeitrelais und n Haufen fetter 3RT Schütze kosten auch ne Menge Geld und die Preisdifferenz zu einer Stern-Dreieck Kombination ist da nicht mehr so argh. Aber dennoch wissenswerte Beiträge. Habe mir über diese Günstig-Ungünstig Systhematik ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Habe aber Storys gehört von bestimmten Aufzugsbauern, die alt und grau geworden sind an so nem Problem.



Stern Dreieck ist alles andere als 'old scool', nur um den Anlaufstrom gering zu halten 
reicht so etwas immer noch aus und ist vor allen Dingen auch preiswert.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> und ist vor allen Dingen auch preiswert.


Nee, das ist es ja eben was ich anzweifle.

Rechnen wir dochmal sachbezogen. Wir brauchen 3 Schütze, zwei Erweiterungsblöcke für die Schütze und ein Zeitrelais. Einverstanden ?
Nehmen wir mal an, unser Motor hat 15kW Nennleistung an der Achse, also würde da z.B. ein 3RT1034-1KJ84 ganz gut passen. EK für mich bei Siemens -129,00€ und das ist dann noch sehr massiv rabbatiert. Elektrogroßhandel verkauft das Ding locker fürs Doppelte etwa. Zeitrelais - na lass mal hier noch 70€ rechnen. Kommt insgesamt 460€ + plus Montagegehäuse.
Dafür kriege ich aber schon nen Danfoss Softstarter.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 März 2014)

Hallo,

Das mit der günstige und ungünstige variant hab ich so noch nie so gesehen oder Problemen gehabt.

wenn man ein antrieb hat wobei man z.b. ein Freilauf hat vom antrieb während der Umschaltung oder eine ohne schwung masse sollte man meine Meinung nach auf Stern Dreieck verzichten.

Sonnst bin ich freund von Frequenz Umrichter und nicht von Sanftanlauf.

DVH


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

So eine fertig verdrahtete Stern-Dreieck Kombi bis 18,5KW bekomme ich für 150,-€
ein Sanftstarter beim selben Hersteller kostet ca. 265,-€


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So eine fertig verdrahtete Stern-Dreieck Kombi bis 18,5KW bekomme ich für 150,-€


Dann kriegst Du es aber extrem günstig. Amtlicher Hersteller ? Im Sinne, kann man ohne Bedenken beim Kunden verbauen und gibt keine Nachfragen "Oh was is das denn für ne Firma, habe ich ja noch nie gesehen" ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

Ja amtlicher, einer von den ganz großen schaltgeräte Lieferanten,
ich habe es mir gerade im online Katalog angeschaut.


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2014)

Naja ich finde bei Deiner Bestellnummer nur das Schütz

3RT1034-1KJ84-0LA0
SCHUETZ, AC-3, 15KW/400V, DC 72V, 0,7...1,25*US, 3POLIG, BGR. S2, SCHRAUBANSCHLUSS
Listenpreis 423,00 EUR


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2014)

Aber egal ab 15 oder 18,5 kW ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so sehr groß...

3RW3027-1BB04
SIRIUS SANFTSTARTER, S0, 32A, 15KW/400V, 40GRAD, AC 200-480V, AC/DC 24V, SCHRAUBKLEMMEN 
Listenpreis 244

Ich würde immer den Softstarter bevorzugen.....


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

@ Unimog: da habe ich wohl ne verkehrte Nr angegeben. 3RT1034-3KB44-0LA0 zB wäre das was ich meine.
150€ für Stern / Dreieck Kombi ist sicherlich unschlagbar. Schneider Elektrik wahrscheinlich, oder ?


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2014)

3RT1034-3KB44-0LA0 
SCHUETZ, AC-3, 15KW/400V, DC 24V, 0,7...1,25*US, 3POLIG, BGR. S2, CAGE-CLAMP-ANSCHLUSS 

Listenpreis 215 euro


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

Bei mir war es alles Siemens, warum ihr bei einer 15KW Stern Dreieck Kombi 
15KW Schütze verbauen wollt, zeigt das ihr noch nicht so oft welche gebaut
habt.


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> @ Unimog: da habe ich wohl ne verkehrte Nr angegeben. 3RT1034-3KB44-0LA0 zB wäre das was ich meine.
> 150€ für Stern / Dreieck Kombi ist sicherlich unschlagbar. Schneider Elektrik wahrscheinlich, oder ?



Da ist zum Softstarter kaum ein Unterschied...... Ich würde immer den Softstarter nehmen...... aber es gibt auch beratungsresistente Kunden


----------



## UniMog (16 März 2014)

Nein man kann die Schütze kleiner wählen aber das fällt schon in die Rubrik Pfennigfuchserei
Dann kannst Du auch ein Sicherungselement nehmen und ein Überstromrelais in der Stern Dreieck Kombination...... wie 1950


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei mir war es alles Siemens, warum ihr bei einer 15KW Stern Dreieck Kombi
> 15KW Schütze verbauen wollt, zeigt das ihr noch nicht so oft welche gebaut
> habt.



Also. Wir haben 15kW an der Welle, ok ? Dann kommt COS Phi = 0,85, Mechanischer Wirkungsgrad - 0,96, Remanenzverluste und sonstiger Shit - noch mal 0,95 von Nennwert. Das Schütz rechnet aber einen AC-3 Strom, sprich bereits mit einem Aufschlag für die Blindleistung. Soweit ich weiß COS Phi - 0,65 ist da zugrunde gelegt oder so ähnlich. Folge - Schütz is halbwegs korrekt dimensioniert. Und exact rechnen würde ich fallbezogen, wenn mir der COS PHI Wert vom Antrieb vorliegt. Irgendwas verkehrt gedacht ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

Im Stern Dreieck fließt aber niemals der Gesamte Strom über ein Schütz!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

Haha. Ja, hast Recht. Aber es stimmt auch nicht wirklich, weil das Abschaltverhalten unter Last ist entscheidend. Und da nicht alle beide Schütze exact gleichzeitig schalten können, müsste man die eigentlich doch auf die volle Leistung auslegen.
Wenn das Not-Halt davor sitzt, und der Antrieb unter Last geschaltet werden kann, dann hast Du ein abgebranntes Schütz sonst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

OK ich habe eine kleine Allergie gegen Sanftanlaufgeräte, ich hatte mal 
eine Serienmaschine wo 6 - 10 Frässpindeln verbaut waren, mit Leistungen
von 5,5 -  30 KW, da bin ich auch mal von Stern Dreieck auf Sanftanlaufgeräte 
umgeschwenkt. Soviel theater habe ich noch nie gehabt, da hätte ich die Schütze
auch mit Gold überziehen können, das wäre immer billiger gewesen wie dieser
scheiß Elektronikkernschrot. Was ich da an Ausfälle hatte, das war eine Steigerung 
von 0 auf 100%.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

> Soviel theater habe ich noch nie gehabt, da hätte ich die Schütze
> auch mit Gold überziehen können, das wäre immer billiger gewesen wie dieser
> scheiß Elektronikkernschrot. Was ich da an Ausfälle hatte, das war eine Steigerung
> von 0 auf 100%.


Das ist natürlich ziemlicher Mist. Was hast Du denn für Zeugs dort verbaut gehabt ? Solche Produkte müsste man öffenlich in ne Black List eintragen ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2014)

Hersteller sage ich nicht, bei uns im Werk lief immer alles super, bei den
Kunden sind die Miststücke immer hoch gegangen, das natürlich verteilt
in ganz Europa. Der Hersteller ist dann selber zu einen Kunden mit großen
Messgeräte Schnick-Schnack Gefahren um zu messen was da so passiert. 
Beim ersten einschalten ist wieder ein Gerät hochgegangen und deren
Messgeräte gleich mit, da war es für die erledigt.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

Der Hersteller von den Softstartern ist mit Messgeräten hingefahren ?
Wie geil. Jo, wohl bekommts, wenn die so nen Mist bauen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 März 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt das so überlege ...

Ist das hier mit günstig und ungünstig nicht das gleiche Príncipe als wenn mal ein drehstromasynchronmotor ausschaltet, und wieder einschaltet vor das er ausgelaufen ist. egal Stern oder Dreieck. (als direktstarter)

Da hat man auch die Chance das der Schutz Einrichtung auslöst.

DVH


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt das so überlege ...
> 
> Ist das hier mit günstig und ungünstig nicht das gleiche Príncipe als wenn mal ein drehstromasynchronmotor ausschaltet, und wieder einschaltet vor das er ausgelaufen ist. egal Stern oder Dreieck. (als direktstarter)
> 
> ...



Wenn das der fall ist, das dieses Direkte Starten zum Problem wird, sollte man
mal über die ausführung der Schaltung, Program bzw. Betriebsanleitung nachdenken
ob diese den Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 März 2014)

Selbst hab ich da nie Problemen gehabt.

Auch nicht bei Stern dreieck Umschaltung von günstig nach ungünstig. 

Das ich das Principe kenn ist aus Weisheiten alte Kollegen


DVH


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2014)

ob Softstarter oder Stern Dreieck, beides darf man nicht schalten wie
man will beides kann dann heiß oder überlastet werden.


----------

